

Tell HN: Twitter is 'technically wrong' again, but why can't I tweet? - zoowar

Like email, twitter could have MTAs, or T(weet)TAs that cache inbound tweets until the twitter backend is up.
======
brk
Sure, they could. Once they figure out if they're a service, or a protocol.

Also, twitter always seems kind of like a real-time thing to me. If I've been
away from Twitter for even a few hours, I'm not going back and reading through
dozens or hundreds of tweets.

So, caching tweets via some kind of TTA seems technically doable, but only
marginally valuable.

~~~
zoowar
Sure, I agree with the real time consumption of tweets/dents perspective you
present. However, advertizers (cringe) would like to know that I'm happy and
riding my bike today.

